# Last two fosters. Arg full house again!



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Got two foster girls in. Both going to be 6 weeks old on monday.

Im am now at full capacity. Which is good as i wont have to worry about more new ones coming in.

One is a champagne/fawn berkshire. Almost perfect markings.

The other is a fawn/champagne capped with a spot on her back.

I will update wth some pictures later.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I really don't understand how this whole thing works.

You get rid of your old rats (some that are almost 2, and in bad health) because you are moving and "don't have room". But you keep the two babies you had planned on getting ... and now you are taking more in?

I for one wonder a) when you'll get bored with these one and b) if you have taken precautions to ensure these 2 don't become pregant.

This is harsh, sorry, but you really not setting a very good example to members here, fostering or not (this is my opinion btw).


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Ration. 

A) What do you mean get bored? I am simply providing a loving home for rats in need untill a forever home can be found.

b) As i said in my last Dulci post i have moved round the wires so even if they do get under the pan they cant get through to the boys.


I have to keep my numbers small but i think instead of "hoarding" lots of my own rats its nice to help out the ones who dont have a nice home.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

It is good that you are fostering but like I kind of agree with Ration, you havent set a great example here. But I dont know the whole story or whatever... So yeah...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

so now you want to start taking shots at people how have a large number of rats by calling this hoarding??

I have a large number of rats that are my rats, that will stay in my permanent care & they will receive TIMELY medical attention when needed 

I also have a large number of rescues/fosters who will remain in my loving care until a suitable home is found

You have a lot freaking nerve affixing such a degrading/abusive/mentally ill term to those who have more than 1 or 2 rats especially when many of us take exceptional care of our pets.

Would you like me to apply a few terms that come to mind about some of your practices you publicly post about?


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Who are you talking to?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

the OP



BeanieBoo-Rattles said:


> Ration.
> 
> 
> I have to keep my numbers small but i think instead of "hoarding" lots of my own rats its nice to help out the ones who dont have a nice home.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh...Yeah I have alot of pets too...I have three cats, a dog, and a bearded dragon, and in October two baby rats...


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

I was not implying that people with alot of rats "hoard" i simply could not find a better word.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

invest in a thesaurus 

& a dictionary while you are at it because if you had realized just what you said when you wrote that you would know how immeasurably offensive it is. Furthermore the statement's punch is compounded by the fact that you accentuated the word hoarding by placing it in quotation which emphasizes the word even more. 

I don't know how else the statement could have been read nor can I see what other meaning you would have rather expresses since it truly looks as though the statement was direct strike on those who have more than a few pets of there own as hoarding animals. 

I know there are times when I myself have written things that were perceived in the wrong context by the reader & if given the chance to clarify this before having my head handed to me, I have been able to clear up the misunderstanding. 

So with that said, I ask you to please take a moment & find a better way to express what you meant to say so that I (& maybe others?) don't read this & come to understand that you feel people with large number of pets are hoarding animals.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking back im not sure why i used the word but all i meant was instead of collecting lots of my own pet rats it would be nice to use the space i have to help out less fortunate ones.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

This is stupid....just saying.
Beenie-Boo-Rattles: I really think you should stop getting rats. There are lots of people out there that foster rats as well, and no offense, but maybe you should leave it up to them.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

2boysloose, you have no clue how many rats and other animals need foster care! Many pets are not fortunate and many need fosters until they find a forever home... Please stop being so rude to this person, all she is trying to do is help out in the world. Sheesh have some respect, you have no right to say anything rude about any one. You do not even know this person!!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, then why were so many rude things said to me on this site? 
And yes, I do have an idea of how many animals, not just rats, need foster care in this world! And I have EVERY RIGHT to speak my opinion about this womans pet care! It is you who has no right to go and say that I am with out my rights, such as the right to state my opinion.
I give her credit for trying to help, and I'll give anyone who tries to help homeless animals credit, as long as they know their limits. She wasn't even willing to provide imediate vet care to her "possibly pregnant" rat, who instead could have "possibly" had a major illness!
I am in no way being rude, and pardon me for suggesting she not take in anymore rats, when she cannot provide for the ones she currently has! Don't turn this into an arguement, because it wasn't one in the first place!


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

And all this commotion because of the confusing word "hoarding"?


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

ugh... 
I am not going to say anything at this point. I just dont agree with the fact you, a young girl, telling this woman what she should and shouldnt have. And yes you do have every right to speak your opinion...
That is all I am going to say. 

Forums are funny...


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Begoodtoanimals: That's what I meant when I said this is stupid.
AmyShizzle: That's fine. You don't have to like it or agree with it (as my dad would say). I'm sorry if I think it's weird that this woman gets rid of some of her rats because she can no longer care for them, then decideds to keep some and get more. And I think it's weird, that even though there are countless people on here with much experience are telling you that your rat isn't pregnant, and needs a vet NOW, and you refuse to take her regardless of how far away is a little weird to.
It's not a matter of age at all (since I do not personally know this woman, and I am not disrespecting her by telling her this to her face). When you're right, you're right. And belive me, I am not a person who simply hides behingd their computer screen saying whatever they want. If I knew her, then I would tell her strait to her face.
And that's all I have to say about it.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay, yes I agree about the possible pregnant rat thing. I read that and even responded to it. I think it definately needed vet care. When a person fosters an animal, they do not have to pay for the expenses (at least where I live you dont), all you have to pay for is food and she already has that for her other rats. 
And I guess we should just drop this now. Its not getting any where or having any point in life...at least in mine. People are people, they do what they want and no one can stop them... Its sad...

--Amy


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

Alright, I think we should drop this to...This person was just getting on my nerves with her defiance in caring for her rats.
Anyways, Beenie-Congrats on your new rats, and good luck with their care.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

They arent "her" rats, they are fosters she is caring for them until they get their forever homes. But yeah any way... I will only read what people post on this thread I am not going to reply any more... Its too much trouble for nothing.

--Amy


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok 2boysloose. 

One - I rehomed rats that i would no longer be able to permantly care for. I kept a few that i was specially attatched too. Wrong ? No.

Two - Fostering animals in need. Wrong ? No.

Three - If you had read te thread about dulci you would have seen that i did infact take her to the vet TWICE during the course of that discussion.

Four - Defiance in caring for my rats ? Do explain this one further.




Last point. Flash and Fern were rehomed this morning.


----------

